# Looking for a RP partner for a Weight Gain Roleplay



## kagechix (Jul 5, 2018)

I am looking for someone to rp with me. Wether the char you use is male or female doesn't matter to me, and if you are interested, dm me for my discord info.


----------



## Filip (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey
I'm interested to make an rp with you


----------



## kagechix (Nov 7, 2018)

Alright. Do you want to use discord or dms here?


----------

